# What blades for my Laguna 1412?



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I picked up a Laguna 1412 this past weekend. I haven't had the chance to put it together yet, but I need to order a couple of blades. (the 1412 does not include a blade)

I'd like to get a resaw blade and a decent general purpose bandsaw blade for curved cuts, etc…

I know Laguna makes the Resaw King, but I'd rather not drop $150 on a blade for my first foray into the wonderful world of resawing. I'm not worried about perfectly smooth cuts, as I have a drum sander and can run the pieces through that after resawing.

Based on my research, it seems like the Woodslicer blades get fairly decent reviews. I was thinking about picking up a 3/4" blade. Does this seem like a reasonable purchase?

As far as general purpose blades, I have no idea what to get. Do I buy 1/2" or 1/4" or 1/8"? How many TPI? What brand blade should I get?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I got my 14 12 in March and I got three blades with it it takes a 115" blade what I got was Laguna blades a 3/8 Proforce blade that i have on the saw now looks like a real good blade so far. Then I also got a 5/8 Shearforce blade and the 3/4 resaw king blade I have yet to use the later two blades the resaw king is pricy but it can also be resharpened so that initial cost can be spread out a bit. I have no regrets on buying this saw plus at the time wood werks had them on sale you can contact them as they were a big help. good luck and enjoy your saw. Paul


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Anything Here That Might Be Of Use From Lee Valley?


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats on a great saw; love mine. A Timberwolf 1/2" 3TPI blade is a good versatile blade that does a good job on resawing and can be used for moderate curves with some relief cutting along the way. You will want a higher TPI for cutting thin material, and a narrower blade for scroll work, but for most furniture projects you will be pleased to just leave the 1/2" 3TPI on the saw.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I've been told (and read) that the Kerfmaster is made by the people who make the Wood Slicer before it's repackaged and sold for more and is thus a great buy.

Just got a 1412 2 weeks ago when they were on sale. Got a Resaw King and the Laguna 1/2" and 1/4", again, mainly because they were on sale. But…holy cow!! That RK cuts like a dream. I called Laguna customer service to ask a question and complimented them on the saw and told them about the youtube vid I uploaded. They sent me a free RK which is like 2 for the price of one! Considering that they are re-sharpenable I think I'm in good shape as far as that goes.


----------



## BandsawJeff (Nov 7, 2017)

Check this youtube video out. Ethan does an awesome job explaining different blade and where to use them.
Enjoy!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Check this youtube video out. Ethan does an awesome job explaining different blade and where to use them.
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


Good video. Anybody with the username BandsawJeff should be listened to.


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

I have the Laguna 18BX and while my saw might be a little larger, the general blade selection can be similar.

For resaw, I went with the Laguna Resaw King and while my saw is rated for up to a 1-1/4" blade, I prefer not to work in the upper limits of my equipment's capacities and thus went with a 1" blade width. The RK gives a superior and smooth cut and I expect to get many years of service, particularly with the ability to resharpen as needed, and in the end I don't expect the cost to really be much above going through several cheaper blades. This blade came directly from Laguna.

As a sidenote, I am preparing to dismantle a former one-room schoolhouse and repurpose the wood (much is a full 8/4 thickness). While I will be checking the wood for nails, I realize that some may be missed and am planning on obtaining a less-expensive blade for resawing questionable wood (at least until I am confident that an errant nail won't be a concern). I am still researching my choice for this blade but in my notes thus far, I have seen comments about the Woodslicer blade dulling more quickly, and overall the Timberwolf seems to receive good reviews, though I have seem some good comments on blades from sawblade.com which are less expensive.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to get a good-quality blade (Timberwolf, etc.), then add the RK later if you find yourself doing a lot of resaw work or find your first blade not quite doing everything you want. If you get a 3/4" blade, you can see how well the saw tensions it and the cut performance before investing in something more expensive.

My other two blades are the Lenox Diemaster 2 - one is a 1/2" 4tpi, and the other is a 1/4" 6tpi. I chose these blades due to their bi-metal construction and again the cut quality and overall length of life were the major factors. These blades came from bandsawbladesdirect.com

I would like to add a higher tooth blade (possibly 10tpi) for cutting thinner stock and am still researching the options in that direction. Primarily I would like something to fill the gap between the my present general bandsaw work and the scroll saw.

I am satisfied with each of the blades I have and wouldn't hesitate to recommend the same.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I would recommend Infinity Rip Bandsaw Blades. Definitely my favorite resaw blade, followed by woodslicers. I also like my 3/8" blades to be designed for green wood. Carter makes a good one. The ones from Highland are not bad either.
I swear Laguna changed their blades in the last year or so. They used to be junk but I've been pretty happy with their Pro Force line.


----------

